# I need some prayers for my wife Amber



## bruce119 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well this past week has not been fun for me or more for my wife. She has been experiencing a tremendous amount of pain. We went to the hospital earlier this week and after daily visits to various Doctors about every day this past week. We come to find she needs surgery. They discovered a large tumor on her right Ovary. So she has the surgery scheduled for this Monday morning. The plan is to remove both Ovaries via laparoscopic. It should be a one day procedure but she did have a prior surgery so scar tissue may complicate things I pray not.
 
Now I have had some commitments that I have not fulfilled yet, I have been a little preoccupied. I am contacting those effected directly and I plan on getting back to making things and having fun once things have settled down in a week or 2.
 
I just wanted to let everyone know why I wasn't around as much as I usually am. Hopefully life will get better around here and I will be back to making blanks. Heck the bills are piling up real fast also.
 
Thanks everyone for your understanding and a prayer for Amber wouldn't hurt either.
 
Thanks
Bruce & my wife Amber


----------



## KenV (Mar 5, 2011)

Hang in here partner -- your priorities are in the correct place (on my value scale) with your wife.


----------



## TomW (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers applied.  Hang in there.


----------



## keithlong (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers will be lifted up for you and your wife. Take care of her and family first.


----------



## Verne (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for you both.


----------



## lorbay (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife has just gone through this Bruce. They removed a cyst the size of a small grapefruit off of one of the ovary's, they could not do hers by laparoscopic so she is split from the belly button down.The cyst was benign so that was a blessing. Will be praying for her man.

Lin.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 5, 2011)

lorbay said:


> My wife has just gone through this Bruce. The removed a cyst the size of a small grapefruit off of one of the ovary's, they could not do hers by laparoscopic so she is split from the belly button down.The cyst was benign so that was a blessing. Will be praying for her man.
> 
> Lin.


 
I know what you are going trough. my wife was split the first time 5 years ago about 8" long cut. It got infected she wound up in the hospital for 28 days so we are a little nervous.
 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 5, 2011)

Without a doubt Bruce! Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## markgum (Mar 5, 2011)

keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Rchan63 (Mar 5, 2011)

hi Bruce

Don't worry aboiut anything else except taking care of your wife and yourself.

Richard


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 5, 2011)

God be with Amber, and you.


----------



## mach9 (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers  sent for your wife.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce, we'll have Amber and you in our thoughts. Take care of family first them when all is better get back to work..


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 5, 2011)

thoughts and prayers, my friend.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce, you and Amber will be in my thoughts.
One of the girls at work had a similar thing (much like Lin described) ... for her it was an almost immediate relief once the operation was performed. Praying that your outcome is as good!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers to both Amber and yourself!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 5, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers sent.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 5, 2011)

Prayers for you and Amber. 

Hang in there and keep your priorities in proper perspective, which it sounds like you have.


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 5, 2011)

prayer sent .


----------



## BKelley (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce,

I will have Amber in my prayers and also will pray that the Surgeon has skillful hands and the Lord will be in the operating room with them.

Ben


----------



## asyler (Mar 5, 2011)

we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers
allen


----------



## Monty (Mar 5, 2011)

Will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Old Lar (Mar 5, 2011)

Our prayers are with your wife and your family.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce The best in the world for  both you and you wife.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce & Amber;
The Little people will be praying for both of you and our family will be pulling for you. If I can help in any way, I am a PM away.


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 5, 2011)

I am praying for your entire family as well as your wife


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Mar 5, 2011)

Keeping you & wife in our prayers


----------



## DocStram (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Amber and Bruce.  I'll be praying for both of them.


----------



## JohnU (Mar 5, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers for you and your family Bruce.


----------



## el_d (Mar 5, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and your wife.

My wife went thru the same surgery about ten years ago.


----------



## scotian12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bruce...Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and Amber at this time.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 5, 2011)

She and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 5, 2011)

our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Loving Father, I entrust myself to your care this day; guide with wisdom and skill the minds and hands of the medical people who minister in your Name, and grant that every cause of illness be removed, I may be restored to soundness of health and learn to live in more perfect harmony with you and with those around me. Through Jesus Christ. Amen. 

Into your hands, I commend my body and my soul. Amen.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 5, 2011)

Best wishes and luck for you and your wife Bruce.  May she soon be on her way to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dave_M (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife went through the same thing last fall.  We'll both be praying you and Amber.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce,
I hope that the surgery is easy and that there are no complications.  It is good that they are taking both so no future problems.  Will send much healing energy and thoughts of healing to you and Amber.  Keep us posted as to her progress and tell her that we are all sending prayers to both of you.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll be praying for you both.


----------



## CSue (Mar 6, 2011)

You've both got my prayers - for trouble-free surgery and speedy healing.


----------



## phillywood (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce, my thought and prayers are with you and your wife. Wish your wife a quick recovery and God bless both of you.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 6, 2011)

We'll keep you both in our prayers - and you take care of family first!

Linda


----------



## airrat (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce take care of your wife.  Trust me everything else will still be there for you.  Might need a little dusting off.

We will add you and yours to our prayers.   Keep us up to date.


----------



## navycop (Mar 6, 2011)

My prayers are with you and the misses. Trust me we are not going anywhere.. Keep us updated..


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 6, 2011)

Hoping for the best outcome for Amber. Hang in Bruce.


----------



## wood8ug (Mar 6, 2011)

Prayers to your wife and your family
Steve


----------



## Boz (Mar 6, 2011)

Wishing all the best to you and your wife.  I hope this is just a speed bump in life and all will be back to normal soon.
Mark


----------



## roddesigner (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce our prayers are with you and if you need anything give me a call


----------



## Daniel (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce, Prayers and best wishes sent for both of you. Give Amber a hug so that it feels like someone really cares. I've been through this recently or at least a closely related situation. The worry and anxiety can take more out both of you than the illness. You are just as much a patient as she is right now. So take care of both of you.


----------



## jaeger (Mar 6, 2011)

Hang in there Bruce and take care of your wife. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce,

I will pray for Amber, you and all of those who will be providing her health care.  Hang in there and stay focused on what's important.  All of the rest will patiently wait.

John


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 6, 2011)

Bruce,

Please know that you and your wife will be in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 7, 2011)

First Thank you everyone for your support.

She had her surgery this morning and well it was a LONG day. We still need some prays as it didn't go quite as planed. The surgeon encountered some complications and called in a second surgeon to assist to keep the story short a 30-45 min. procedure turned out to be 4-1/2 hrs they did keep it laparoscopic with an additional 5 entry points at least they didn't slice her open. They did accomplish there goals. But her in-out same day surgery turned into at a night possibly 2 or 3. So now we need to get her system going again after being under anastasia for so long.

So I am going to be screwed up a longer then I anticipated.

Thanks for your support.
Bruce


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Bruce you and your wife will be in my prayers.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 7, 2011)

Hang in there Bruce! my thoughts and prayers to you and the family.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 8, 2011)

KenV said:


> Hang in here partner -- your priorities are in the correct place (on my value scale) with your wife.




Agreed, first things first... all the rest is material, your wife's health is not.. it's first and highest priority... going through some similar problems with my own wife... doing what I can to make sure she's as well as can be. 

Our thought and prayers sent your way.


----------



## Padre (Mar 8, 2011)

Bruce, my prayers are with you and Amber.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 8, 2011)

I am praying for you and Amber.I am hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Bruce,

Take care of the wife, that is where your mind should be.  Be careful if you are turning because a single lapse in attention can be disasterous and she needs you to be 100 percent there for her.  We will keep her and you in our prayers.

ED


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 10, 2011)

Bruce,
I'm keeping you and Amber in my prayers. hang in there and take good care of her.


----------



## tbroye (Mar 10, 2011)

Bruce

Positive thoughts and Prayers for you and Amber.  Take care buddy


----------



## bricketts528 (Mar 10, 2011)

My prayers are with you both...hang in there.


----------



## U-Turn (Mar 10, 2011)

You are on the top of the list!! God bless the two of you.


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 10, 2011)

Bruce, Praying for both of you.
God is the Healer!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 10, 2011)

Hope that Amber is up and about by now.  It has been 3 days and I hope that all is going well with her recovery.  One day at a time and keep us posted on how she is doing.  I am glad that, even though it took longer, the surgery is over and the healing has begun.


----------



## avbill (Mar 11, 2011)

May the Lord's grace -- both of you as healing starts with your wife Amber, and you.


----------



## fiferb (Mar 11, 2011)

Bruce, I just came across this thread. Sorry for all the troubles you've had recently. I pray Amber is on the road to recovery at this point and you'll both be bag to normal soon.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 11, 2011)

fiferb said:


> Bruce, I just came across this thread. Sorry for all the troubles you've had recently. I pray Amber is on the road to recovery at this point and you'll both be back to normal soon.


 
First Thank you everyone for your support.

Here's an update Amber spent one night in the hospital. We saw the doctor yesterday. They had to do a LOT more work than anticipated but achieved there goals. Amber is back on her feet the old pain is gone :tongue: and replaced by a new pain that is diminishing every day :wink: The saving grace is that the surgeons were able to keep it Lapio. and not have to split her open. Typically recovery is 2-5 days but it will be 5-10 in her case.

We are still trying to get back on track. When you take 3-4 days out of a busy life it seems to set you back 3 times as much and it is hard to get back into things.

I think life is going to be a heck of a lot better around here in a couple weeks. :cake::biggrin:

Thanks again
Bruce


----------



## KenV (Mar 11, 2011)

Good news --- Thanks!!!


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 11, 2011)

I just found this thread as well Bruce.  Prayers lifted for a quick recovery for Amber.


----------

